# Game 34: Knicks @ Heat (2/23 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, February 23, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shumpert is out for the dunk contest, so he's out for this game too, right? I'm pretty sure he was starting before, so I'm guessing that's why Landry is up there.

I think this game will be tougher than people think. Lin is riding the wave right now, and I think we've been killed by PGs more often than anything this year. We learned last night that it doesn't matter how bad a team is from 3 numbers-wise, they can get hot any night, especially against us. All 3 on their perimeter can stroke it, and that's without even mentioning JR "PHD in Heatkillernomics" Smith coming off the bench. I'd imagine Walker would replace Shumpert in the rotation, and we know he enjoyed his stay in Miami last time. Then you have Novak backing up the PF, and we know he's automatic. Hopefully UD NEVER guards him and we play LeBron almost exclusively at backup PF.

That's without even mentioning Chandler, who tends to have a field day on the boards and inside against us. With Joel on Amare, we'll need Bosh to do his best keeping Chandler off the boards.

And lastly, Baron Davis is healthy. He likes playing against us too. Regardless of them losing to NJ, and whatever happens tonight in ATL, and despite the fact that they'll be on a back-to-back, I think we'll have our hands full. NY will play like its game 7 of the Finals, and a good portion of the crowd will be cheering them on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And, another game we'll be wearing the wrong color. Back in black!

:kanyeshrug:

-"I'm gonna let you finish, but LeBron James is having the best season of all time!"

:joel:

-"I'm not gonna let you finish."


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Can anyone see any scenario this turns out well?

We win people legit won't care. The Knicks will be "tired".

We lose? Ohhhh goodness


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

And during my minor hiatus when did you all start loving Joel? Leave my man alone!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is gonna be tough. Like Jace said, Knicks rained down on us and almost stole a win sans Melo earlier in the season. Now with Lin and JR....gonna be tough, man.

Still, i'm expecting to see a fair slab of LBJ on Lin, Battier on Melo, Joel on Stoudemire action. Wade the barometer, he should be another big game against NYK. Bosh needs to get untapped on Chandler and draw him out from the basket.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I do not feel good about this game at all


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Novak is gonna drop 20+. Guaranteed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As long as it doesn't result in him Discount Doublechecking, I'll be fine.

And Knicks4Life, I'm as ignorant as it comes to the world of betting. Does that mean you're betting on the Heat to cover the spread, aka sabotaging any hope of victory?



Smithian said:


> And during my minor hiatus when did you all start loving Joel? Leave my man alone!


:joel: We love his style, for one. :joel:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jace said:


> And Knicks4Life, I'm as ignorant as it comes to the world of betting. Does that mean you're betting on the Heat to cover the spread, aka sabotaging any hope of victory?


:yep:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:shaq:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't doubt my powers remember this game last year that was me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Novak is gonna drop 20+. Guaranteed.


I'm more worried about Starting SG on the all time Heat killer team, JR Smith.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, its amazing how a guys overall performance can erase good efforts. I hardly feel like Bibby hit 7 threes in his entire Heat tenure, let alone 7-11 in one game. Kudos.

JR-Jamal are a killer back court. Can we put together a front court for that team? As far as SFs: Paul Pierce? Stephen Jackson? Deng? Having trouble thinking of anyone to put in the front court right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul Pierce was/is a superstar so its expected when he kills us. Same for a guy like Ray Allen. JRich is a candidate at a wing. SJax as well. Caron has also always killed us. Deng would probably be the leader of the last 5 years, though he's on the cusp of someone you expect to put up big numbers on a nightly basis.

How about going small in the backcourt with: 

PG Jet Terry
SG Jamal Crawford
SF JR Smith

They'd combine to hit 50 3's against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Obama at the game 


> Tim Reynolds @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> President Obama to attend a $30,000-per-person fundraiser tonight at Vince Carter's home near Orlando. So Vinsanity > Linsanity?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Paul Pierce was/is a superstar so its expected when he kills us. Same for a guy like Ray Allen. JRich is a candidate at a wing. SJax as well. Caron has also always killed us. Deng would probably be the leader of the last 5 years, though he's on the cusp of someone you expect to put up big numbers on a nightly basis.
> 
> How about going small in the backcourt with:
> 
> ...












Just add 3pt marksman Paul Millsap and Samardo "can't miss" Samuels to round it out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha, true. And yeah, JRich crossed my mind. I know its in part a product of their not being many great C's in the league, but none really kill us. Regardless of personnel we usually do a good job on Dwight.

Regarding this game, I don't know if I've ever seen ESPN hype a TNT game this much. They just had a movie trailer that ended with 'Big 3 vs. Big 3.' Remember when they were calling Carmelo/Stoudemire/Chandler a Big 3? Isn't this a Big 4 now?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm a Knicks fan. You guys have a great team. You shouldn't worry so much. Heat have 2 superstars, an all-star big and are currently playing the best ball in the league at the moment. I wish my team was as beast as the Heat are. I expect a competitive game tonight. The Heat and Knicks have one thing in common. They both have a target on their back. Both teams will always get the best effort from opposing teams that they're playing, especially now for my team as well since the emergence of Lin. Good luck!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're not worried, per say. We do believe that tonight could very well be a tough game. As we've learned the past two seasons, any game can be. We were almost even with the Kings for 3 quarters at home on tuesday.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> Good luck


Why in the world would you waste time gambling with 55 cents.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Walker either tonight, so he won't get to repeat his raining 3 display.

:bosh1: :dwade: :lebron: 

Let's do this!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^No Amare in that NBA.com pic BlackNRed? After all the huff and puff about Bosh being a shitty choice for us, and we should've got Amare or Boozer ?

:bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> ^No Amare in that NBA.com pic BlackNRed? After all the huff and puff about Bosh being a shitty choice for us, and we should've got Amare or Boozer ?
> 
> :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2:


I know right, go figure. I'm surprised they even added Melo. They should be marketing this as Linsanity vs The Super Friends.

Edit: Oh look at the new one, they took Bosh out. Lmao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another back in black game. Seems like we've worn the Floridians/Black jerseys more than the home whites so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

12 black/floridian games total out of 33 home games so I guess we're shooting our alternate load early. 

Are those "Let's Go Heat!" chants in Orlando?

I see they took out Bosh to do a Brady Brunch-style quad-square thing. Funny part is they matched LeBron and Lin up, with Dwyane and Melo being the secondary guys.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope someone posterizes Chandler. I don't like Chandler.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

New NBA.tv / League Pass Broadband layout is amazing compared to the old one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:dwade: 2 :lebron: !!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, a 3 that goes in and out and a missed dunk.

nice D by :joel:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:joel:

The Warden. Get outta here Melo.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Heat fans, LeBron's getting more boo's than cheers. SMH


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Who let the Knicks fans in the building.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:mario:

Steals it from Lin, and the slam.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy shit this is fast paced.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are definitely locked in on D right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And how about Mario dunking? Cant remember his last dunk that counted


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:mario:

So hyped he's dunking!

Way too many Knicks fans in the building.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

woot!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And how about Mario dunking? Cant remember his last dunk that counted


I posted it after he dunked in the Bucks game after a foul. It was against the Bucks if you wanna search on youtube. Rookie year.

EDIT: Actually may've been Bobcats.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Beautiful lefty layup by :lebron:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ooh look, a Jeremy Lin turnover.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gotta hit that freebie Mario.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This game is crazy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed layup


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Three charges and a ton of blown layups. This shouldn't be this close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What did Lebron do there? Didnt see the need to push off when he had baseline?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like a Knicks home game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:miller: 3333333


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Man I love Reggie Millers voice. So silky smooth. Like Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-20 after 1

Up and down 1st for both teams.

Heat gotta rebound better, like always.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Decent D, shabby O in the first quarter. Nice that we're leading without much from the Big 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They outrebounded us 13-6 that quarter.

Another missed close shot. Bosh this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed basket at the rim. 4th or 5th already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More 2nd chance points for the Knicks and another missed layup. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doesnt even take getting inside the 3pt line for our defense to crash in. Hate our D sometimes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** Novak


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I called Novak :joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udonis has gotta be the worst outlet passer in the league...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haslem big block.

Then a turnover....sigh....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with a dunk!

Then with the fall :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:noco: 1st NBA slam!

He and Chalmers ate their Wheaties today.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:noco: :noco: :noco: 

1st Heat dunk?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Amare's tough guy act. :lol:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're playing worse than early in the Kings game now. Defense allowing easy penetration and we're missing easy shots.

I think we're actually too hyped for this game. We're playing like the team that will be embarrassed if they lose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole got a dunk!?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice J off the glass from Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:dwade: with the putback!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:joel: :joel: :joel: 

GET OUTTA HERE MELO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron needs to slow it down just a bit

Great charge by Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole and Chalmers both dunked?

Sorry im stuck on that


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:battier: 3333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice play with it looking like Wade will get the ball then Battier gets the easy score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh ok, a buzzer beater


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course they hit a J at the end of the quarter. Hadnt happened in too long. Now its happened two games in a row.

51-47 at the half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Obligatory buzzer beater.

Cant we just once have a favourable buzzer beater?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Big 3 by Mario, then Melo drills a 2. 

Shouldn't be so close with all the turnovers we've forced, but our offense has been brutal, and the D sucked for a while.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was 100% sure Carmelo would score there.

:joel: would score sometimes if he didn't think/hesitate every time he gets the ball in good position. Way too much passing to he and UD off pick and rolls that half. Neither can do anything with even one defender on them downlow, let alone 2-3.

Hopefully :spo: calms our guys down during the break. Way too hyped up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thought Lebron was playing a little too fast in that half. He seemed rush on offense.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This game shouldn't be close, disappointing Heat is disappointing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We should've gone 2-1 at the end of the quarter, there was the perfect amount of time. And considering how awfully we defend prior to buzzers, would've made all the more sense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Thought Lebron was playing a little too fast in that half. He seemed rush on offense.


Yup, and the only good shots he took were the ones right at the rim. Almost all of his jumpers were silly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That 3 by Melo before the Mario 3 was so much luck. Lin looses it inside, and somehow the ball perfectly rolls to a wide open Melo for 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kenny the Jet just called LeBron "probably one of the best players in basketball." Easy son, don't rush to conclusions like that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:shaq: "Miami is playing excellent, New York is just playing OK."

What does he do when games are on? Go watch Pokemon?

:lebron: with 5 steals. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just saw Cole's dunk - lol. Way to faceplant, rook.

Hopefully Lebron's O picks up. Has 5 steals and 2 blocks...at the half...:lebron:

Reallllllly need a Manbearpig one of those heads.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both Melo and Lin have 6 turnovers each. 

All those missed, point blank misses and 2nd chance points are keeping this closer than it should have been.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Both Melo and Lin have 6 turnovers each.
> 
> All those missed, point blank misses and 2nd chance points are keeping this closer than it should have been.


Amare has 6, Melo's got none.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Melo doesn't have 6 TOs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They also have 10 offensive boards, so they're getting 2nd chances.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Amare has 6, Melo's got none.


Meant Amare. My bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough shot by Lebron goes in


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:joel:

Another block. 8pt lead.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on lets pull away


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 great defensive plays lead to 4 quick Heat points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat with 8 blocks and 12 steals already in this game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I found this on the internet, please advise


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mario gets his 4th and has to sit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice ball movement for the Bosh dunk.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

A lot of fouls scattered around on our guys.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane taking some bad shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I need a gif of Timbaland in the background of LeBron complaining. That was the perfect SMH gif.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JR Smith wide open. Last guy to leave open when he's playing us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a fan of Norris shooing off Dwyane Wade to dribble into 3 defenders and shoot a fadeaway 18 footer. Come on, dude.

That blocking foul on LeBron was absurd.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That :joel: picture is fantastic.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> That blocking foul on LeBron was absurd.


He was a touch late and wasn't centered I'd say.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice turnaround J by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel::joel::joel:

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel::joel::joel::joel::joel::joel::joel::joel::joel:

He is everywhere on D tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:noco: 's tough D

:joel: 's 5th block

:battier: 's 3 pointer

:joel: 's charge drawn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnovers are preventing us from pulling away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has been off tonight on offense


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I wish LeBron would just shoot a 3 at some point.






:lebroncry:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick turnaround by Lebron

JR Smith almost made that. Of course :laugh:

80-66 after 3

Very good quarter for the Heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Smith almost hit that. Surprised he didn't.

Great turnaround by :lebron: there, though. Thought there was no way we'd get a good shot off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought this was funny:



> Gabrielle Union ‏ @itsgabrielleu
> 
> REALLY??!! A noise complaint at 730pm watching the Knick/Heat game in my hotel room??!!! Who does that? If I gotta move 2 watch this game...


Knowing her she was probably screaming from the tip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Boom :noco:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Novak missed


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Seriously? I know he missed it but we're leaving Novak THAT far open


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Novak and JR Smith. My worst nightmare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 3pt line is our downfall.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice tip by Haslem. Wish the reverse from :battier: went in though :laugh:

**** JR


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why couldnt JR just stay out West...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

19 for CB :bosh1:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Back to 14. Keep playing smart guys.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

holy shit :noco: that was so quick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeah buddy!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Offensive rebound and the put in by Wade

14 pt lead :bosh1: :lebron: :dwade: :noco: :mario:











:joel:
























Is it :juwan: time yet?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole's playing well, but I find it odd when coaches sit players to keep them from getting into foul trouble, then never go back to them. Rio's been playing great D, though not hitting his threes like usual, so its a toss up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These heads are ridiculous :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> These heads are ridiculous :laugh:


:willis:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep this double digit lead lads...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dumb play and a potential Wade injury. Fantastic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also, the whole forcing a guy baseline part of our D gets way over-exaggerated sometimes. LeBron basically tried guarding Anthony from behind him, resulting in as easy a halfcourt drive as you'll ever see. Just giving up points doing that shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7ft shot and UD shoots it short?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUUUUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: in for Haslem please....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another big basket by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron taken a lot of j's tonight?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great drive by CB.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh with a very nice game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And thats how we roll.

:bosh2::lebron::dwade::joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 102-88

:bosh1: player of the game for me. Huge 2nd half and kept the lead from getting under 10 with all his baskets.

Another double digit win.

Great D all night.

Lebron had a bad shooting game but a 20/9/8/5

Bench was great. As was :joel::joel::joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lin wanted to worsen his FG% at the end there, lol.

Good to see :bosh1: :bosh2: back!

Not too happy about this win, but its a win. NY gets the moral victory because they didn't get blown out. Let them enjoy that.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great 2nd half. Great D, forced a lot of turnovers, and :joel: was amazing. 

The streak goes on! 

Bosh is POTG for me too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1 streak ended. Wade shot 10-22, thus ending his 50% shooting streak.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Must say, I'm thrilled Lin didn't have a stinker before this game. I love that we're the first to give him one.

This team still has some stuff to work on, despite the winning streak. Too many turnovers, questionable shot selection at times, and some defensive lapses allowing easy dunks/layups at the end.

Funny that I feel like Dwyane and LeBron had bad games but they still put up numbers other teams would love their best players to get. Dont know why TNT gave the interview to Dwyane instead of Bosh. Maybe there were afraid he'd drop a bomb.

:bosh1: GOOD SHIT.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah, forgot about Wade's streak.

But how about the new streak?

:noco: & :mario: getting their first dunks of the season! And Norris' first of his pro career.

Another vote for Bosh here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WE DID REAL GOOD, GOOD SHIT

:bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2:

goodnight from me folks.

edit: I'm thinking about that quote, and looking at those heads, and I think Bosh might be legit batshit crazy..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another streak ended: Knicks4Life spread covering streak. At least he made money, I guess?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> WE DID REAL GOOD, GOOD SHIT
> 
> :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2: :bosh1: :bosh2:
> 
> ...


Every contender needs one. I thought ours left with Eddie House, but Bosh has proven himself this year.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jace said:


> Another streak ended: Knicks4Life spread covering streak. At least he made money, I guess?


If only I put up more then $0.55 :lebroncry:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks4life said:


> If only I put up more then $0.55 :lebroncry:


How much did you end up winning?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. On realgm Knicks fans have a 188-page thread for this game, which is locked so they can post in the 10+ page "post-game" thread. That's nuts.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How much did you end up winning?


$0.50 :airjordan:

On a related note **** the Magic how do you lose to the Hawks without Joe Johnson & Al Horford.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hahaha those Bosh heads are 2 funny.

I reiterate we need a Manbearpig.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks4life said:


> $0.50 :airjordan:














> On a related note **** the Magic how do you lose to the Hawks without Joe Johnson & Al Horford.


7-32 from 3. If they cant hit 3's, they struggle to score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Iron Sheik ‏ @the_ironsheik Close
> Joel anthony is bigger jabroni than the teambreezy and syria government


WTF? :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Man, I love beating the Knicks. :battier:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shout out to Mr Swag himself :joel:.

He was epic tonight. Protect the rim big fella!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

7-32?! :sheed:

That Iron Sheik Twitter account confuses me. I had no idea who he was until I heard an interview on Le Batard with him. He's quite funny due to his (former?) dabbling with the crack. However, the tweets from that account seem too intentionally funny to be real, yet its a 'verified' account. I dont know what to think.

And yes, :joel: now has 10 blocks against the Knicks in two games this year.

We're also 1-0 when :bosh2: :dwade: :lebron: all score 20+. Can't believe that's the first time this year. Shows how rough of a go its been in terms of getting good games from all 3 in one night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:bosh2: :dwade: :lebron:
*II
//III\\
\\ III //
M(())M
<l l>*​
I've created a monster!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha gotta love NoCo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tweet from before the game...


> chris palmer ‏ @ESPNChrisPalmer Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Some Heat players have said privately they won't allow Jeremy Lin to score more than 10 points.


If true, they accomplished their goal.


Cool pic....










This dunk was so damn powerful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That dunk was a monster.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Other angle











That NoCo .gif is perfect. I love how its sped up and end just in time to make it look like he fell off a cliff to his death.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Hahaha those Bosh heads are 2 funny.
> 
> I reiterate we need a Manbearpig.


Get me a pic and it'll be done :kanye:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I remember before we played the Knicks last year I was screaming from the mountains that Joel Anthony would go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vvuLAl99ec on the Knicks. He has more toughness in his forehead than the Knicks have as a team.

I like Carmelo, Amare, D'Antoni, and all the Knicks, but as a team they're a bad match for eachother IMO.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MANBEARPIG picture options:





























Any of them would work IMO...except maybe one.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the first one best!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

1st one looks the most "MAN.BEAR.PIG." 2nd would be the funnier one. Toss up for me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Those are nice...but I want an actual manbearpig head :laugh:


Wade County said:


> That dunk was a monster.


Or this one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, was wondering that but wasn't certain. :stephena:

I like the first one better, but the second gets the whole man-bear-pig thing across better.


----------

